# Some questions about Apple Cider Vinegar on an itchy dog



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

I need some advice about using Apple Cider Vinegar for an itchy dog.

My White Shepherd Anna is experiencing some skin problems. She is prone to itchy skin, especially when stressed. This is probably triggered by our recent move into a new home, as well as an unfortunate infestation of fleas from a mattress we borrowed 

She is allergic to fleas, and the combination of stress and fleas has resulted in a very itchy dog. In the past, when she is stressed by unusual events she has developed urinary tract infections so I'm keeping my eye on that as well.

I have managed to get rid of the fleas, but need to treat the rest of the dog.

Her tummy is red and she has developed that red haze on her tummy fur that the vet explained to me, is caused by red yeast growing on her skin because it is constantly damp from being irritated by the fleas.

She has no hotspots or sores. She just scratches rather a lot.

I started adding about a teaspoon of Apple Cider Vinegar to her food twice a day since yesterday. I've noticed that she smells strongly of vinegar now. Is that normal?

I've read that I can apply dilute ACV to her tummy to get rid of the yeast. Will that help? Or is there anything else I can apply to her skin to soothe it?

Also, I've read that one should not use the ACV bought at a supermarket, but "unpasteurised" ACV. Is that true?

I have not taken her to the vet yet - but if it looks as though she is developing bladder problems again, I will have to take her. He usually gives her cortisone, which triggers incontinence - so I hope we dont have to go there again 

Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I can't comment on the ACV, I just know I wouldn't want my dog to smell like that. But you have to give it a try, it can't hurt unless you don't dilute it, because I'm sure it will sting. 

That said, I would consider her diet. 

I too was having reoccurring skin problems with my dog every few months or so. What I concluded is that my dog can't stay on the same protein source for more than a couple of months. My notes were indicating that every time I switched protein sources, the skin issues would go away, then over time redevelop again. I'm not sure what the controlling factor it is going on inside her tummy, but protein sources are a common problem with allergies. Something to consider. Whatever type of food your using, try rotating the protein and see if there is improvement.


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

I've not found that changing food makes much difference so far, although it may still be food related. I'm rather limited to what is available where I am 
I did feed a raw food diet for a while, but I cannot afford that right now.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Mixing one part ACV to two parts water, will help kill the yeast. We use this mixture on our bulldogs to keep them from getting yeasty. You can even clean your dogs ears with this solution. It does actually work.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I too was having reoccurring skin problems with my dog every few months or so. What I concluded is that my dog can't stay on the same protein source for more than a couple of months. My notes were indicating that every time I switched protein sources, the skin issues would go away, then over time redevelop again. I'm not sure what the controlling factor it is going on inside her tummy, but protein sources are a common problem with allergies. Something to consider. Whatever type of food your using, try rotating the protein and see if there is improvement.


I'm curious, can you rotate back to a protein you've fed in the past and get the same positive effect?


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Mixing one part ACV to two parts water, will help kill the yeast. We use this mixture on our bulldogs to keep them from getting yeasty. You can even clean your dogs ears with this solution. It does actually work.


Thanks, I'm going to try that. I was unsure of the proportions to use. One question. Should I use quite a lot of liquid and soak the dog, or is it more a case of just rubbing her with a damp cloth?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

sassafras said:


> I'm curious, can you rotate back to a protein you've fed in the past and get the same positive effect?


Yes she can. What I think is happening is the bugs in her tummy have an orgy ever few months because they've got a consistent food source they enjoy. But the result of that orgy is a growing population that can't stay in the tummy, so they find their way out the skin. Changing the protein effectively changes the kind of bug that can survive...so the problem clears until they too have an orgy, and the cycle continues. For Elsa she's consistently cleared up after a protein switch, regardless if I go back to one she's had before.

I'm convinced this is the mechanism at play, but who really knows.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Yes she can. What I think is happening is the bugs in her tummy have an orgy ever few months because they've got a consistent food source they enjoy. But the result of that orgy is a growing population that can't stay in the tummy, so they find their way out the skin. Changing the protein effectively changes the kind of bug that can survive...so the problem clears until they too have an orgy, and the cycle continues. For Elsa she's consistently cleared up after a protein switch, regardless if I go back to one she's had before.
> 
> I'm convinced this is the mechanism at play, but who really knows.


That is very odd to me as well. Props to you for being able to figure out a rotation that works though. Food allergy is such a weird thing. We always throw that term around, but, there's so much more to it. I try to read a lot about it, but, truth is there is a lot we don't know. From most of my converstaions with our dermatologists at school and from reading it seems that TRUE food allergy (a hypersensitivity reaction mediated by actual immune cells) isn't as common as we'd like to think. Most of that has suggested that there seems to be some other mechanism at work (lol, one of which is obviously the 'Rotating Schnauzer Food Intolerance Syndrome'). You should publish this for sure.


----------

